
GlobalSign SSL Certs also hacked - ck2
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14819257
======
ck2
Original posting from the person who claimed responsibility:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://pastebin.com/85WV10EL&hl=en&strip=1#content_left)

------
sspencer
Serious question: After this rash of hacks, is there a cert issuer people
still trust? And if so, why?

